# bite work when teething?



## andrew boh (Oct 13, 2008)

hey everyone,

im really new on the forum just got a new puppy and now his teething! (his a GSD)

just got a couple of question and would realli appricate some help....

my pups 15-16 weeks old his starting to go thru teething 
should i contine to play tug with him
what can i expect
thanks heaps in advance


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

You can do drive building play, but don't tug. Some pups will associate tugging with pain and be reluctant to play with you. Follow your pup's lead. I've seen a couple pups that were completely unphazed by tetthing. However, not normal.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Watch your puppy and he'll tell you what to do.

My two mals were completely different. Cyko was incredibly frustrated and after a week of no tug play, he was hanging off me every chance he could get - so NOT playing tug was not an option. He could care less, would pause to spit out a tooth and latch back onto the toy.

Havoc was more sensitive about his teeth and more inhibited if something hurt. I did a lot of chasing, catching games but as soon as he caught the toy I'd let him have it. He was mouthing at me but not biting hard - so that was not a problem.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

One thing I've noticed with my teething pup is that there was little to no inhibition with the front and very far back teeth, but now that swelling has taken place on his 2 top canines, he is not as bitey as he was being previously when he began teething. 

I will say I've not been doing any real tug stuff anyway, just because I do not want to risk associating pain with a bite, and like was mentioned, create bad habits.

Anna, made me laugh a bit with your dog spitting out a tooth, pausing for that, then back into the bite...as my pup did the SAMe thing with a back tooth. Pat-ewey--out flies the tooth, and he paused, then gripped on to ME!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Andrew much has been written on here about those points.
I don't let teething take away from the time in bite work with young pups. Remember, teething is a painful and stressful time to a puppy. We use soft rags and when the puppy bites, slip and win. DON'T pull on the rag! If you see blood on the rag, back off. The puppy still eats during this time period, so why not do low-level bite work?


----------



## andrew boh (Oct 13, 2008)

yeaha i think im gunna go with what JETs telling me i mean i though he would be alot quiter and more timid but his the devil re encarnated ill take piks of my arms and ankles and post them !!

might just do that drive stimlation thanks so much everyone!


----------

